# a PLANE question



## Cag70 (Jan 16, 2011)

I would like to be able to make a rabbet using a hand tool. I have been looking at planes, especially a Bullnose plane. What is the difference between rabbet plane, a shoulder plane, and specially a BULLNOSE plane. I have notice there is a Bullnose Rabbet plane, so is all Bullnose planes rabbet planes?

Can all the planes mention above make a rabbet?


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*This will explain to some degree*

http://japanwoodworker.com/product.asp?s=JapanWoodworker&pf_id=78.311&dept_id=13606

*Rabbet planes are made for specific widths of rabbets, 3/4", 5/8'" etc.*
A bullnose plane has a very short front support shoe.
A chisel plane has no front support shoe
A shoulder plane and rabbet (rebate) plane are used somewhat interchangably.
Another more rare variation, will plane an edge square to a face: http://japanwoodworker.com/product.asp?s=JapanWoodworker&pf_id=28.811&dept_id=13614
Hope this helps.  bill


----------



## Bear Creek (Jan 15, 2011)

To get the best answer to your question I would suggest you obtain a catalog from Veritas or Lie-Nielson (they are both online also). Read the descriptions and look at the pictures of their various planes to find out what they will/can do. Each plane is usually designed for one specific purpose although most can be used for multiple purposes. Even used planes are expensive so I would suggest you do some research before purchasing one. Good luck.


----------



## Cag70 (Jan 16, 2011)

So, tell me if this is right or wrong. A bullnose plane is a type of rabbet plane. The bullnose plane can be use interchangeable to a rabbet plane. Only difference is there is a shorter "shoe" or front before the blade starts.

Is this right? Please set me straight.


----------



## glh17 (Jul 7, 2010)

Here are some pictures. Scan down the page of the first link and you'll see all of the ones you mentioned except the shoulder plane. The second link contains a page of different sized shoulder planes.

http://www.supertool.com/StanleyBG/stan10.htm

http://www.lie-nielsen.com/catalog.php?cat=518


----------



## Greg in Maryland (Jan 6, 2011)

Cag70 said:


> I would like to be able to make a rabbet using a hand tool. ..... Can all the planes mention above make a rabbet?


Can you describe the rabbet/joint you are trying to make? That would help answering your question.

Greg


----------



## Keith Mathewson (Sep 23, 2010)

I would suggest a Stanley # 78 Duplex Rabbet fillister plane. They can be found on ebay cheap. They have a fence so they can be used as a moving fillister. There are two positions for the blade so it can also be used as a rabbet plane. The fence can be remove and used as a shoulder plane.


----------



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

A Stanley 78 with attatchments and a Stanley 90 should see you through 98% or so jobs.Even though you "can" move 78's blade to the fwd position,it takes time.Its easier/faster to just grab the 90.And you may even find you use the 90 more often than the 78.Agree with Keith on Ebay.Best,BW


----------



## Texas Sawduster (Apr 27, 2009)

*Plain Answer to a Plane Question*



Cag70 said:


> I would like to be able to make a rabbet using a hand tool. I have been looking at planes, especially a Bullnose plane. What is the difference between rabbet plane, a shoulder plane, and specially a BULLNOSE plane. I have notice there is a Bullnose Rabbet plane, so is all Bullnose planes rabbet planes?
> 
> Can all the planes mention above make a rabbet?


Looks like all the advice given is good advice so I'll keep my "Plain Answer" to myself. :laughing::laughing:


----------

